# Melatonin



## Kauai Kid (Jun 26, 2012)

I flew in from Kauai leaving Friday night and arriving in Texas Saturday noon.  5 hr time difference,

It is Tuesday and my sleep/wake schedule is still screwed up.

Has anyone used Melatonin for jet lag?

Sterling


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 26, 2012)

You just need to go back to Hawaii.  It'll all be good back there.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jun 26, 2012)

Or just leave Texas - That always improved my outlook on life


----------



## Margariet (Jun 26, 2012)

Kauai Kid said:


> I flew in from Kauai leaving Friday night and arriving in Texas Saturday noon.  5 hr time difference,
> 
> It is Tuesday and my sleep/wake schedule is still screwed up.
> 
> ...



My husband has very good results from using it. You might try it next time you travel. 

I can understand how you feel. Even one hour time difference from daylight saving time can bother me. Being the travelers we are we suffer a lot from jetlags. 12 hour, 9 hour, 6 hour time difference. It's a problem for us both but only a solvable problem which lasts for a few days/weeks ... and then I will plan another trip!


----------



## gnorth16 (Jun 26, 2012)

I work shift work and it works very well for me.  My sister says it makes her hyper.


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 26, 2012)

Ever notice how folks who are drunk as skunks don't know what time it is?
I suggest alcohol... lots of alcohol.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 26, 2012)

What has worked for me is to stay up (or go to bed) at your normal time (at the new location).  I always seem to acclimate to the new time much quicker that way (usually within a day or two).


----------



## chapjim (Jun 26, 2012)

MichaelColey said:


> What has worked for me is to stay up (or go to bed) at your normal time (at the new location).  I always seem to acclimate to the new time much quicker that way (usually within a day or two).



Agree.  The best way to get on schedule is to get on schedule.


----------



## x3 skier (Jun 26, 2012)

Traveling to Europe at least twice a year for years, I have found the best way to adapt is to get on Euro time the first day. Never really had a problem. 

Never tried Melatonin but since it is available OTC, I assume it can't really hurt anything. 

Cheers


----------



## Skippac (Jun 26, 2012)

Melatonin use for Jet Lag is controversial.  Although, the preponderance of people in my practice who use it believe it helps.  There are many articles available that describe how to use it.  
Many different recommendations of dosing, from 0.5mg up to 9.0 mg.

 Personally I believe the most important thing is to make sure you get the Melatonin from a reliable  manufacture. Since the FDA doesn't regulate Melatonin, many brands have contaminates.


----------



## lvhmbh (Jun 27, 2012)

We use No Jet Lag when we fly.  It has worked for us but you take it just before and while you fly so won't help now.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jun 27, 2012)

MichaelColey said:


> You just need to go back to Hawaii.  It'll all be good back there.




It is always GREAT back there.  Someday maybe

Sterling


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jun 27, 2012)

Neither my wife or I have a problem with jet lag when we fly west but flying east this time has been especially difficult.

Thanks to all for your suggestions.

Sterling


----------



## JulieAB (Jun 28, 2012)

My son has autism, so we use it. Too high doses can cause vivid dreams and nightmares. Start at the smallest dose, .25 mg, and increase each night as you need too. Take it about 30 min before bedtime. If yu have trouble staying asleep, there's a time release formula.


----------



## Margariet (Jun 28, 2012)

I found some useful tips here:
http://www.fodors.com/news/story_4457.html


----------



## gnorth16 (Jun 28, 2012)

JulieAB said:


> My son has autism, so we use it. Too high doses can cause vivid dreams and nightmares. Start at the smallest dose, .25 mg, and increase each night as you need too. Take it about 30 min before bedtime. If yu have trouble staying asleep, there's a time release formula.



We also use it for our son with Autism.  The Life Brand at Shoppers Drug Mart tastes like mint and dissolves under the tongue easily.  My son still has problems swallowing pills so it has to be liquid, gummies or disolvable (all available with compounding.)


----------

